# طلب مساعدة مشروع تخرج (solar water pump)



## mohd alfrsi (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة المختصين تزويدنا بمعلومات او كتب عن مشروع تخرج بعنوان
design and implemention of solar water pump system


----------



## بيبرس العراق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

design and implemention of solar water pump system






قد تكون تكاليف وجود مضخة المياه الخاصة بك الخاصة جدا أن يكون حقا مؤلمة جدا من الجيب. ولهذا السبب اختارت الكثير من الناس على استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه بالطاقة.

ما هو ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

في جوهرها ، ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية يعمل في بنفس الطريقة التي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية ومضخات المياه لا. الفرق الوحيد هو أنه ، كما اقترح اسمها ، ومضخات الطاقة الشمسية لا تستخدم الكهرباء لتعمل. بدلا من ذلك ، يجعل من استخدام الطاقة الشمسية.

كيف يمكن ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية؟

تم تجهيز مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية مع الألواح الشمسية أو الخلايا الشمسية التي تستخدم لجمع الحرارة من أشعة الشمس. يتم تحويل هذه الحرارة إلى طاقة التي يتم تخزينها بعد ذلك في القدرات العالية البطاريات الشمسية. بطاريات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ، بدوره ، بمثابة قوة للمضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية. ويوفر الطاقة اللازمة لعملها.

ما هي وسائل الراحة وجود مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

دراسات وشهادات من مستخدمي الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه قد حلقت في كل شيء واحد : تحقيق وفورات. منذ الشمسية لضخ المياه لا يجعل استخدام الكهرباء ، يمكنك نسيان ارتفاع تكاليف الكهرباء عنه. وبصرف النظر عن هذا ، ومضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية هي أسهل أيضا للمحافظة عليه. لتعطيك فكرة أفضل ، وهنا بعض ميزات أكثر من مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية :

أي انبعاثات الكربون
مع تغييرات جذرية في أنماط المناخ ، والذين لن تكون قلقة من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري؟ مضخات المياه الكهربائية إعطاء قبالة الكربون الذي هو معروف لمساهمتها في تغير المناخ. الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه هي وسيلة صديقة للبيئة وأكثر ملاءمة للبيئة لتوفير المياه إلى منزلك. لا تنبعث منها الغازات الضارة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون.

استخدام متعدد الاوجه
يمكن أن مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية تخدم وظائف متعددة عندما يتم تعيين في الخلق من هذا القبيل. ويمكن أن تتضاعف مع ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية الخاص نافورة أو الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه الساخنة. من خلال استخدام الاكسسوارات المتنوعة والمواد ، وحتى يمكنك استخدام مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية الخاص كنوع من نظام الري لحديقة الفناء الخلفي الخاص بك.

من المجدي الاستثمار
الحاجة الخاصة جدا ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية هو مثل الحصول على استثمارات الخاصة جدا. ويمكن للمواد التي تحتاجها في هذا النظام الأخير الذي لعدة سنوات. يمكنك أيضا أن تأخذ السيطرة على كمية المياه التي ستنفق داخل منزلك.

ما هي سلبيات وجود مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

كما المثالي كما قد يبدو ، ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية وأيضا مجموعات خاصة بها من سلبيات. لأسباب واضحة ، والألواح الشمسية لضخ المياه تكون أكثر فعالية أثناء النهار. ومع ذلك ، هل يمكن إدارة هذا الجانب السلبي من وجود بطاريات اضافية هل يمكن أن تهمة حتى خلال ساعات النهار.





رخيصة للطاقة الشمسية مضخة المياه بالطاقة

تغيير مضخات بك إلى الطاقة الشمسية مضخة المياه بالطاقة
ليس هناك شك في أن ارتفعت تكلفة مضخات المياه الكهربائية في السنوات الأخيرة. يمكن استهلاكها الكهربائية أيضا جعل صرخة واحدة في الميزانية. شيء جيد وهناك الآن متاحة مضخات المياه تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في السوق.

مضخة مياه تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية نفس مضخات المياه تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية. ومن دون شك أفضل خيار الميزانية الصديقة لأولئك الذين يرغبون في أن تكون عملية في نفقاتهم. بدعم من الألواح الشمسية والبطاريات الشمسية ، فإن الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه بالطاقة لا يكلفك الكثير. يمكنك حتى أن تختار لجعل لوحة للطاقة الشمسية الخاصة جدا لانقاذ على التثبيت. وبصرف النظر عن هذا ، ومضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية كما لا تتسبب في انبعاث غازات الكربون الضارة. وهكذا ، مما يجعلها الخيار الأمثل للبيئة واعية.
الاستماع


----------



## بيبرس العراق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

design and implemention of solar water pump system






قد تكون تكاليف وجود مضخة المياه الخاصة بك الخاصة جدا أن يكون حقا مؤلمة جدا من الجيب. ولهذا السبب اختارت الكثير من الناس على استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه بالطاقة.

ما هو ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

في جوهرها ، ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية يعمل في بنفس الطريقة التي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية ومضخات المياه لا. الفرق الوحيد هو أنه ، كما اقترح اسمها ، ومضخات الطاقة الشمسية لا تستخدم الكهرباء لتعمل. بدلا من ذلك ، يجعل من استخدام الطاقة الشمسية.

كيف يمكن ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية؟

تم تجهيز مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية مع الألواح الشمسية أو الخلايا الشمسية التي تستخدم لجمع الحرارة من أشعة الشمس. يتم تحويل هذه الحرارة إلى طاقة التي يتم تخزينها بعد ذلك في القدرات العالية البطاريات الشمسية. بطاريات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ، بدوره ، بمثابة قوة للمضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية. ويوفر الطاقة اللازمة لعملها.

ما هي وسائل الراحة وجود مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

دراسات وشهادات من مستخدمي الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه قد حلقت في كل شيء واحد : تحقيق وفورات. منذ الشمسية لضخ المياه لا يجعل استخدام الكهرباء ، يمكنك نسيان ارتفاع تكاليف الكهرباء عنه. وبصرف النظر عن هذا ، ومضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية هي أسهل أيضا للمحافظة عليه. لتعطيك فكرة أفضل ، وهنا بعض ميزات أكثر من مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية :

أي انبعاثات الكربون
مع تغييرات جذرية في أنماط المناخ ، والذين لن تكون قلقة من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري؟ مضخات المياه الكهربائية إعطاء قبالة الكربون الذي هو معروف لمساهمتها في تغير المناخ. الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه هي وسيلة صديقة للبيئة وأكثر ملاءمة للبيئة لتوفير المياه إلى منزلك. لا تنبعث منها الغازات الضارة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون.

استخدام متعدد الاوجه
يمكن أن مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية تخدم وظائف متعددة عندما يتم تعيين في الخلق من هذا القبيل. ويمكن أن تتضاعف مع ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية الخاص نافورة أو الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه الساخنة. من خلال استخدام الاكسسوارات المتنوعة والمواد ، وحتى يمكنك استخدام مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية الخاص كنوع من نظام الري لحديقة الفناء الخلفي الخاص بك.

من المجدي الاستثمار
الحاجة الخاصة جدا ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية هو مثل الحصول على استثمارات الخاصة جدا. ويمكن للمواد التي تحتاجها في هذا النظام الأخير الذي لعدة سنوات. يمكنك أيضا أن تأخذ السيطرة على كمية المياه التي ستنفق داخل منزلك.

ما هي سلبيات وجود مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

كما المثالي كما قد يبدو ، ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية وأيضا مجموعات خاصة بها من سلبيات. لأسباب واضحة ، والألواح الشمسية لضخ المياه تكون أكثر فعالية أثناء النهار. ومع ذلك ، هل يمكن إدارة هذا الجانب السلبي من وجود بطاريات اضافية هل يمكن أن تهمة حتى خلال ساعات النهار.





رخيصة للطاقة الشمسية مضخة المياه بالطاقة

تغيير مضخات بك إلى الطاقة الشمسية مضخة المياه بالطاقة
ليس هناك شك في أن ارتفعت تكلفة مضخات المياه الكهربائية في السنوات الأخيرة. يمكن استهلاكها الكهربائية أيضا جعل صرخة واحدة في الميزانية. شيء جيد وهناك الآن متاحة مضخات المياه تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في السوق.

مضخة مياه تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية نفس مضخات المياه تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية. ومن دون شك أفضل خيار الميزانية الصديقة لأولئك الذين يرغبون في أن تكون عملية في نفقاتهم. بدعم من الألواح الشمسية والبطاريات الشمسية ، فإن الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه بالطاقة لا يكلفك الكثير. يمكنك حتى أن تختار لجعل لوحة للطاقة الشمسية الخاصة جدا لانقاذ على التثبيت. وبصرف النظر عن هذا ، ومضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية كما لا تتسبب في انبعاث غازات الكربون الضارة. وهكذا ، مما يجعلها الخيار الأمثل للبيئة واعية.
الاستماع


----------



## بيبرس العراق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

design and implemention of solar water pump system








قد تكون تكاليف وجود مضخة المياه الخاصة بك الخاصة جدا أن يكون حقا مؤلمة جدا من الجيب. ولهذا السبب اختارت الكثير من الناس على استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه بالطاقة.

ما هو ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

في جوهرها ، ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية يعمل في بنفس الطريقة التي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية ومضخات المياه لا. الفرق الوحيد هو أنه ، كما اقترح اسمها ، ومضخات الطاقة الشمسية لا تستخدم الكهرباء لتعمل. بدلا من ذلك ، يجعل من استخدام الطاقة الشمسية.

كيف يمكن ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية؟

تم تجهيز مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية مع الألواح الشمسية أو الخلايا الشمسية التي تستخدم لجمع الحرارة من أشعة الشمس. يتم تحويل هذه الحرارة إلى طاقة التي يتم تخزينها بعد ذلك في القدرات العالية البطاريات الشمسية. بطاريات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ، بدوره ، بمثابة قوة للمضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية. ويوفر الطاقة اللازمة لعملها.

ما هي وسائل الراحة وجود مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

دراسات وشهادات من مستخدمي الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه قد حلقت في كل شيء واحد : تحقيق وفورات. منذ الشمسية لضخ المياه لا يجعل استخدام الكهرباء ، يمكنك نسيان ارتفاع تكاليف الكهرباء عنه. وبصرف النظر عن هذا ، ومضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية هي أسهل أيضا للمحافظة عليه. لتعطيك فكرة أفضل ، وهنا بعض ميزات أكثر من مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية :

أي انبعاثات الكربون
مع تغييرات جذرية في أنماط المناخ ، والذين لن تكون قلقة من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري؟ مضخات المياه الكهربائية إعطاء قبالة الكربون الذي هو معروف لمساهمتها في تغير المناخ. الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه هي وسيلة صديقة للبيئة وأكثر ملاءمة للبيئة لتوفير المياه إلى منزلك. لا تنبعث منها الغازات الضارة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون.

استخدام متعدد الاوجه
يمكن أن مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية تخدم وظائف متعددة عندما يتم تعيين في الخلق من هذا القبيل. ويمكن أن تتضاعف مع ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية الخاص نافورة أو الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه الساخنة. من خلال استخدام الاكسسوارات المتنوعة والمواد ، وحتى يمكنك استخدام مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية الخاص كنوع من نظام الري لحديقة الفناء الخلفي الخاص بك.

من المجدي الاستثمار
الحاجة الخاصة جدا ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية هو مثل الحصول على استثمارات الخاصة جدا. ويمكن للمواد التي تحتاجها في هذا النظام الأخير الذي لعدة سنوات. يمكنك أيضا أن تأخذ السيطرة على كمية المياه التي ستنفق داخل منزلك.

ما هي سلبيات وجود مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

كما المثالي كما قد يبدو ، ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية وأيضا مجموعات خاصة بها من سلبيات. لأسباب واضحة ، والألواح الشمسية لضخ المياه تكون أكثر فعالية أثناء النهار. ومع ذلك ، هل يمكن إدارة هذا الجانب السلبي من وجود بطاريات اضافية هل يمكن أن تهمة حتى خلال ساعات النهار.





رخيصة للطاقة الشمسية مضخة المياه بالطاقة

تغيير مضخات بك إلى الطاقة الشمسية مضخة المياه بالطاقة
ليس هناك شك في أن ارتفعت تكلفة مضخات المياه الكهربائية في السنوات الأخيرة. يمكن استهلاكها الكهربائية أيضا جعل صرخة واحدة في الميزانية. شيء جيد وهناك الآن متاحة مضخات المياه تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في السوق.

مضخة مياه تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية نفس مضخات المياه تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية. ومن دون شك أفضل خيار الميزانية الصديقة لأولئك الذين يرغبون في أن تكون عملية في نفقاتهم. بدعم من الألواح الشمسية والبطاريات الشمسية ، فإن الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه بالطاقة لا يكلفك الكثير. يمكنك حتى أن تختار لجعل لوحة للطاقة الشمسية الخاصة جدا لانقاذ على التثبيت. وبصرف النظر عن هذا ، ومضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية كما لا تتسبب في انبعاث غازات الكربون الضارة. وهكذا ، مما يجعلها الخيار الأمثل للبيئة واعية.
الاستماع
​


----------



## بيبرس العراق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

design and implemention of solar water pump system








قد تكون تكاليف وجود مضخة المياه الخاصة بك الخاصة جدا أن يكون حقا مؤلمة جدا من الجيب. ولهذا السبب اختارت الكثير من الناس على استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه بالطاقة.

ما هو ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

في جوهرها ، ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية يعمل في بنفس الطريقة التي تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية ومضخات المياه لا. الفرق الوحيد هو أنه ، كما اقترح اسمها ، ومضخات الطاقة الشمسية لا تستخدم الكهرباء لتعمل. بدلا من ذلك ، يجعل من استخدام الطاقة الشمسية.

كيف يمكن ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية؟

تم تجهيز مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية مع الألواح الشمسية أو الخلايا الشمسية التي تستخدم لجمع الحرارة من أشعة الشمس. يتم تحويل هذه الحرارة إلى طاقة التي يتم تخزينها بعد ذلك في القدرات العالية البطاريات الشمسية. بطاريات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ، بدوره ، بمثابة قوة للمضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية. ويوفر الطاقة اللازمة لعملها.

ما هي وسائل الراحة وجود مضخة المياه بالطاقة الشمسية؟

دراسات وشهادات من مستخدمي الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه قد حلقت في كل شيء واحد : تحقيق وفورات. منذ الشمسية لضخ المياه لا يجعل استخدام الكهرباء ، يمكنك نسيان ارتفاع تكاليف الكهرباء عنه. وبصرف النظر عن هذا ، ومضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية هي أسهل أيضا للمحافظة عليه. لتعطيك فكرة أفضل ، وهنا بعض ميزات أكثر من مضخات المياه بالطاقة الشمسية :

أي انبعاثات الكربون
مع تغييرات جذرية في أنماط المناخ ، والذين لن تكون قلقة من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري؟ مضخات المياه الكهربائية إعطاء قبالة الكربون الذي هو معروف لمساهمتها في تغير المناخ. الطاقة الشمسية لضخ المياه هي وسيلة صديقة للبيئة وأكثر ملاءمة للبيئة لتوفير المياه إلى منزلك. لا تنبعث منها الغازات الضارة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون.


----------



## tareg-123 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
الاخ *mohd alfrsi*
انا ادرس فى ماجستير هندسة ميكانيكا واريد ان يكون مشروع تخرجى هو ضخ المياه بالطاقة الشمسية فارجو مساعدتى بقدر الامكان ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

